# Tomcat Manager - .war Datei hochladen. Einfache Frage



## ben2000xx (14. Nov 2008)

Hi,

ich hab eine einfache Frage.

Ist es möglich eine .war über den Manager hochzuladen die als Context Pfad / (root) hat.
Es ist ja so, dass der Dateiname der Context-Pfad wird. Eine Datei namens .war hochzuladen, ist keine gute Idee. Die context.xml wird scheinbar ignoriert. 

Mit Ant ist das kein Problem, jedoch scheint der Manager die Möglichkeit eine Root Applikation zu installieren, nicht zu unterstützen.

Danke für eure Infos


----------



## Gast (14. Nov 2008)

´ROOT.war probiert?

Vielleciht hilft auch eine context.xml datei.

Den root context zu nutzen ist übrigens bis auf Ausnahmen keine so gute Idee.


----------



## HLX (14. Nov 2008)

Du kannst im Manager einen Kontext-Pfad angeben, der anstelle des Dateinamen beim Anwendungsaufruf gilt. Verwende dazu den Bereich "Verzeichnis oder WAR Datei auf Server installieren".

Die Wurzel ist i.d.R. durch die Welcome-Page des Tomcat vorbelegt, kann jedoch im Manager entfernt werden.


----------



## Gast (17. Nov 2008)

Hi HLX,

danke für die Info. Bei dieser Lösung muss ich die Datei manuell hochladen. Eine andere "one-click" Variante gibt es nicht?


----------



## HLX (17. Nov 2008)

So aufwändig ist das doch nicht, die 3 Zeilen auszufüllen. Falls du noch mehr komfort möchtest, solltest du dir ein Ant-Skript zur Automatisierung schreiben.


----------



## Ben2000xx (17. Nov 2008)

Hi HLX,

Ich weiß, so aufwendig ist das wirklich nicht. Ein Ant-Skript habe ich bereits geschrieben. Jedoch schicke ich die .war an einen Hoster der diese einspielen muss. Und ich wollte es halt so einfach wie möglich halten. Das Einspielen der .war über die Uploadfunktion ist eine solche one-klick Sache. Naja wird es der Hoster dann so machen müssen. Sind aber dann 5 manuelle Abläufe bei denen etwas schief gehen kann. Die wollte ich minimieren.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------

